# Apple Hardware Test: 2STF/8/3:ATA -100 ata -6 MASTER (Help!!!)



## jprp83 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello there!

First of all, I want to make clear that I have no experience with Macs.
I have an IBook G4 and, ever since a program crashed, it started acting up. I erased the disk and installed everything again but the computer still runs very slowly, some programs simply won't run and most of the downloads end up corrupted. I've done Apple Hardware Test and I got this error message:  2STF/8/3:ATA -100 ata -6 MASTER
Help? 

Thanks for your attention!


----------



## fryke (Aug 28, 2006)

definitely sounds like the "master" device on one of the ATA-100 busses is giving trouble. Since you've managed to re-install OS X, I'd say it's the harddrive. I'd go shop (eBay?) for another 2.5" IDE harddrive. Although I hear the iBook's harddrive is a devil to replace. Theoretically, a repair center could do it for you, of course, but unless there's still warranty (or AppleCare) on that baby, that's gonna cost. :/


----------



## peterclf (Aug 28, 2006)

I have received the exact same error from Hardware Test extended. My issue is inbility to complete an install of OSX after erassing hard drive and getting an all ok with disk.


----------



## fryke (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, the error would suggest _not_ all's okay with the drive, though... Quite possibly, your test which says "all ok" simply doesn't test the same things as the Apple Hardware Test.


----------



## jprp83 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey thanks for your help! I'm afraid that's the solution I didn't want to hear lol I'm simply too broke for that... oh well, we will see.
Thanks again


----------



## peterclf (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi: yes, I was to fast to comment as Fryke statement is correct. Let me mention that I'm using the Hardware Test disk that was included with the software disks,and in 6 years of owning ibooks the G4 is my 3rd and this is the first time I've been so stumped.


----------

